# Piedmont, Tappan, Clendening beware,



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I retire tomorrow and am putting the fish in these lakes on notice that I will be reducing the population very soon .


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when I retired I found I was to busy to fish for a couple months, even got up couple times, a got ready to go to work. it,ll pass, now I pick my days M,T, W ,,TH, FRI.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Specwar said:


> I retire tomorrow and am putting the fish in these lakes on notice that I will be reducing the population very soon .


Congrats,and enjoy!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Specwar said:


> I retire tomorrow and am putting the fish in these lakes on notice that I will be reducing the population very soon .


Congratulations!!!


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> when I retired I found I was to busy to fish for a couple months, even got up couple times, a got ready to go to work. it,ll pass, now I pick my days M,T, W ,,TH, FRI.


Yeh I am getting close too that day too. Got a good laugh at the M-F comment. Been fishing with my own boat for 56 years. The Sat/Sun crowd has gotten bigger, crazier, ruder,and dumber in all those years to the point I can barely take it any more ...particularly at Leesville and Lake Erie. I too will AVOID the Sat/Sun fiasco when I have that option. Can't wait but until then it is full contact launching and fishing like always.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m 71 still doing it solo 90% of the time ,spent yrs on mosquito and erie, was looking around at SE lakes yrs back fished piedmont couple times very nice lake lot cleaner than out northern lakes, thinking of fishingg tomorrow rain or not, red long ,pull up along side and say high. I don,t no about the lake can use some pointers by e mail. I do no where the dam is. you younger guys wil enjoy retirement. and the fishing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

P.S and start watching my spelling.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

95 % of my launching and fishing is done alone with my 17-1/2 ft. However, I am a young 68 .


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

congrats, keep them on the run, a bad day fishing is better than any day working


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love being retired!!! 10/4 on fishing through the week!! The weekend warriors can have it Sat and Sun!!!
Congrats and enjoy your times on the water!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am a teacher and I am off in the summers, I only fish through the week. I can't stand crowds when I am fishing so I put up with it in the spring and in the fall but in the summer I stay away from weekend fishing.

Congrats on the retirement, only 23 more years for me...lol!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats on your retirement! I’m with ya as this will be my first season being retired! Totally agree on the weekday fishing vs. weekend! 
I’m solo bass fishing, in a white / blue trim 17.5 Sea Nymph, Piedmont is my 1st choice in lakes to fish. I have also done well at Leesville. I have heard Tappan is good but with a 9.9 motor to much time to get where I would like to be. That lake needs an east lake launch ramp.
Prepping my boat right now for this season. See you on the lake real soon. Hope to meet and talk fishing with you all. May even do a tourney or look into joining a club.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a Seanymph TFX 175 with a 9.9 also. Can't run with the big boys at Tappan but it gets me where I want to go there. And, they can't go anywhere I go at Piedmont or Clendenning unless they have a kicker.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

All be right there with you guys come this fall just a little farther north on lake erie right out of Geneva . After 30 years at a local school district i am ready ! Just very thankful to be able to walk out the door on my 56th birthday and hope and pray i have many healthy years left in me to be able to fish and chase the Western Big Game !


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

0utwest said:


> All be right there with you guys come this fall just a little farther north on lake erie right out of Geneva . After 30 years at a local school district i am ready ! Just very thankful to be able to walk out the door on my 56th birthday and hope and pray i have many healthy years left in me to be able to fish and chase the Western Big Game !


It was nice meeting you today Mike. Good luck in retirement and I hope you get to enjoy many many years doing what you love! Maybe we’ll see each other up at the lake sometime this year. We fish Geneva a lot in July and August.


----------

